# Strain Shopping



## EsC420PoT (Mar 12, 2012)

So there's this one high end dispensary that is very popular throughout the area I live in, ain't gonna drop names, but its been on the news many many times, and is known world wide. Ne ways, to the point. I plan on getting 12 clones from them to start in my 5x5 1k watt grow room. And wanted to ask about a strain I was really wanting to get. White Widow! This is, and always has been my most favorite strain! But, it's indica dominant.. The WW I want is sativa dominant.. But, I'm curious if get this WW Indica dom, what will be the pros and cons of gettin that over a diff strain thats sativa dominant? I'll post up all the other strains they got, but atm, was only looking at the WW. What you guys think???


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2012)

I hve never grown WW in any variety but I wld think Indica wld be lower profile and a shorter flowering period.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 12, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve never grown WW in any variety but I wld think Indica wld be lower profile and a shorter flowering period.


What up hammy! Thanks! But, what you mean by lower profile?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 12, 2012)

i thought all widows were more sativa leaning, guess i was wrong, i don t really look to much in to them

i have some pure indicas that can grow into some big tall towers but dont get as "bushy" as a pure sativas and hybrids. heighth can still be a issues with them imo.

hybrids are hybrids, if you were using seed you have a chance for a more sativa leaning one. im starting to really like pure strains other than hybrids though


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a widow...it was all sativa. Pics may still be on here, but I think I lost it with the crash


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 13, 2012)

how long did it take to grow is straight sativa?


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 13, 2012)

Hammy means short when he says low profile.  Stays short so as not to out grow the room.  If I were you, I would get just a few to grow out just to see if it might be what you want.  If not, then go and get some seeds as you can pick and choose.  Stay safe.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 16, 2012)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> how long did it take to grow is straight sativa?


11 weeks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2012)

Why not try several different strains?  I am not a big WW fan.  The whites always seem a bit harsh to me.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2012)

Give us the names and let us decide. LOL


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 19, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Give us the names and let us decide. LOL


 Ight here they are 

Clones start at $12 each
Harlequin
Romulan
Chem Valley Kush
Fire OG
GDP
White Widow
White Fire 
XJ-13
Romulan Grapefruit 
LA Confidential 
Chem Dawg 4
Agent Orange (50/50)
Deadhead OG (S/I)
OG Kush (50/50) Going Fast!
Hindu Skunk (I/S)
Grape Ape (I/S) 
Tahoe OG (I/S)
Cherry Pie 
Ken&#8217;s GDP (I)

By the way leme know what yall think by tonight if possible, The best out of those I plan on going to get 12 of em tomorrow.

And if you think I should mix like THG said, Leme know what you think? WHat would you do? 4 cherry pie, 4 grape ape, etc. Thanks guys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, I have never grown any of those strains but the WW.  I can tell you that if I had those clones available to me, I personally would be wanting to pick up some OG Kush and some GDP.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2012)

I would choose the OG too, and I have smoked a grape ape that was pretty good.  People like chemdog, i don't remember much about it, ha, that could be good. I like the GDP too.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 19, 2012)

I hear ya, only thing is the Kush and The GDP are what everyones got... It's seriously is some of the most popular strains in the  bay area. But, everyone loves purp here as well as Kush. I'll deff probably go with the kush. As for the GDP, probley not... I'm sick of it lol! Thanks tho, what else ya guys think?


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 19, 2012)

La Confidential.  I think that is an afghan which is what I need for pain.  Tahoe OG sounds pretty good.  Romulan, hell I'd get a mix of as many as I could just to see which ones would work for me.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 20, 2012)

Welp ight fellas. I took my picks and got my 12 clones. Only problem was by the time i went back, there was only about 30 percent of those strains above left... So I had to take my picks of what was left, as well as the clones... Some where shitty looking, and since they were almost gone, it was a tough pick at times. But, I feel very confident about the ones I got, they are very healthy and have nice white healthy roots! Ne ways, to the point. I got 4  Dead Head O.G. Which if i remember correctly is a cross between 2 pheno types of o.g. Kush. 2 Purple Urkle,  2 Whitew Widow, 4 Agent Orange which is a cross between chemdawg and something else lol. Cant' remmeber...  But those are my new babies! Thanks guys for the tips!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 20, 2012)

Green Mojo for ya.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2012)

:yeahthat:  Enjoy!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys  Be sure to look out for my grow journal on this one. I'll def need constructive criticism along the way.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 22, 2012)

Must be nice to stroll into a store and find that lineup of clones at your fingertips...   

My choices: Fire OG, White Fire, TahoeOG, DeadheadOG


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 22, 2012)

I know! I love cali  and as for the strans, I would love to get all of that straight kush! Especially the whites, i always love the whites!! But, all the ones you just said worn't there anymore except the deadhead...  This Dispensary is very popular, them clones go fast!


----------



## n8tivefarmer (Mar 10, 2013)

You could prolly rell with the clone you chose to get your sativa dom pick the one with the skinniest leaves and not the fatter chunkier rounder leaf will be a good chance picking out the Sativa dom. If its a high end shop hell they should be able to tell yya what pheno's are what...n8tive


----------

